# Octopusses in the home aquarium



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK it has been a topic here lately about octopusses in the home aquarium, the truth is no octopuss is great as a pet, firstly they are intelligant creatures and so keeping them in a small tank is simply cruel, aside from that they dont have long lifespans even in the wild (up to about 2 years from birth) so in the home aquarium when they are no longer babys they have even less time.
another thing is that some are potentially life threatening like the blue ring octopuss, this is highly toxic and will kill you in a very short time period (like before you can find a doctor)
the simple fact is if you keep a creature this deadly which also happens to be intelligant and an escape artist all it takes is one mistake and your neighbours child could be dead or something else like that, do you really want the risk???

now I never suggest you impulse buy any pet or buy any pet without knowing all about them, and this is even more important with creatures like octopusses, so if you are going to buy one (which I suggest you don't) please look into the particular species you are after BEFORE buying so you know what your in for

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> OK it has been a topic here lately about octopusses in the home aquarium, the truth is no octopuss is great as a pet, firstly they are intelligant creatures and so keeping them in a small tank is simply cruel, aside from that they dont have long lifespans even in the wild (up to about 2 years from birth) so in the home aquarium when they are no longer babys they have even less time.
> another thing is that some are potentially life threatening like the blue ring octopuss, this is highly toxic and will kill you in a very short time period (like before you can find a doctor)
> the simple fact is if you keep a creature this deadly which also happens to be intelligant and an escape artist all it takes is one mistake and your neighbours child could be dead or something else like that, do you really want the risk???
> 
> ...


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks for the info innes I think i was the one that started this whole octopus thing. What about small squid?? are there any of those that are good for the home aquarium?? I also found this which seems like one i might be able to keep in my home http://www.fishsupply.com/cgi-bin/f2/commo...B00/CCB00-11902


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> thanks for the info innes I think i was the one that started this whole octopus thing. What about small squid?? are there any of those that are good for the home aquarium?? I also found this which seems like one i might be able to keep in my home http://www.fishsupply.com/cgi-bin/f2/commo...B00/CCB00-11902


 ummm to be honest I am really not too knowledgable on octopusses or squids, so I joined an octopuss site and asked them for you









heres a handy link


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Innes said:


> now I never suggest you impulse buy any pet or buy any pet without knowing all about them, and this is even more important with creatures like octopusses, so if you are going to buy one (which I suggest you don't) please look into the particular species you are after BEFORE buying so you know what your in for


I would also like to add to this obvious point Innes has stated,
Most of the fishes discussed on this site should not be Impulse buys
either, A Knowledgeable fish owner is a respectable one.

Octopuss rarly survive in captivity as they most always just crawl
out and die, unless you keep them in a vacume they escape.
These are absolutly awfull creatures to keep.

Squid most likly will not work out, Information is lacking in these,
and their natural pelagic nature makes them not a good choice.

What you may want to look into are Cuttlefish








these have been kept with some difficulty in aquaria.
I personally know little about them, a good Google search and
a trip to the library should give you more.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes i agree that they probably arent for most hobbyists. But i have been in the hobby for the past 15 years and i believe i might like to try. I do plan on doing alot of research before i buy. From the reading i have already done cuttlefish are the worst cephalopods to keep because they are EXTREMELY skittish. They will literally beat themselves to death running into the glass when the lighs come on or ppl walk by.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

that site I joined is really informative, in fact I think polyptrus would love it as it has scientific forums and I know how much he likes that.

they seem very informed on keeping these types of creatures in the home aquarium, please click the link I added and check out the post I made with these questions, Oh and if you want me to ask further questions please say, or just join the site and post them yourself, the people there are really friendly and helpfull


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

from what i know about cephalopods, they should not be kept in captivity, mostly for their own good. they almost all have some sort of fast escape mechanism (squids for example have a vent that is similar in theory to a ram jet on an airplane) that can cause them to bash themselves at high speeds into the wall of a tank. they will also foul up your tank very quickly if/when they die. for firsthand experience on cephalopod keeping, check out www.reefcentral.com. in their special interest groups, there is a section devoted to cephalopods.

i hate how the coolest things are always the hardest (or downright impossible) to keep... octos, cuttles, clams, scallops, paraya... the list goes on and on!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

according to thet forum innes posted keeping cephalopods isnt as difficult as you all think


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they also say there is much to learn and that blue ringed octopusses are not suitable


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Yes i agree that they probably arent for most hobbyists. But i have been in the hobby for the past 15 years and i believe i might like to try. I do plan on doing alot of research before i buy. From the reading i have already done cuttlefish are the worst cephalopods to keep because they are EXTREMELY skittish. They will literally beat themselves to death running into the glass when the lighs come on or ppl walk by.


 As I stated "with some difficulity cuttlefish can be kept", 
If you care to keep the animal, you really have to go by their rules not yours,
no cephalopod truly equals a good captive animal, If you really want one
create the correct enviorment, do not expect them to adapt to what you
wish them to be, Plan accordingly to the behavior and biology of the species.


----------

